# Communications Improving @ Sudwala



## MuranoJo (Sep 14, 2013)

For the few owners still out there--have you noticed an improvement in the overall communications with Sudwala the past couple of months?

I did receive the AGM (General Meeting) notes this time, AND a few days later received a note from someone at the resort asking if I had any questions.  So they're proactively trying to reach out.

My levy payment (when the Xchange rate was over 10) went right through and my exchange deposit was no issue.  (BTW, no change in TPU this year for me.)

Still miss Niky, but things are definitely improving.


----------



## glenmore (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree. Information has been timely. And Shereem was very efficient, quick and professional in assisting me in paying 2014 levies.  Appreciated the current exchange rate also!


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 18, 2013)

Good to hear, Glenmore.  Just got this month's resort update and looks like improvements are coming along nicely.


----------

